# CC Ecosse (West) RV Ride 20th/21st Feb



## Coco (1 Feb 2010)

Tried using Scoosh's elaborate naming convention, but it looked too much like a date 

Anyway, I'd like to propose a wee run to the Junction Cafe in Lochwinnoch. Its about 20 miles from Glasgow City Centre and offers a selection of routes from all directions. There are both on-road and cyclepath routes available. If you are driving to the West, then there are plenty of places along the route to park. 

I'm still working my way through the cafes of the West and have not tried this one yet, but have had good reports from someone who uses this as a stop on their club runs. If the weather is good (In February!) then we could take our food back to the lochside.

I'm pretty indifferent about the date, as Saturday and Sunday both suit me equally well. What do the rest of you say?

*Now on the Saturday with a meeting time of 12:15.*


----------



## scook94 (1 Feb 2010)

I know where it is, my mate used to live in Lochwinnoch (his mum still does). The dates no good for me though!


----------



## Seamab (1 Feb 2010)

I might be able to make this if it is on the Saturday. I would be starting from Glasgow City centre and can start probably about 10am. Not having a clue where i'm going i'd need some route/directional help.

I did once cycle from Pollok Park to Paisley via the NCN route which wasn't always that obvious or particularly pleasant.


----------



## marooncat (1 Feb 2010)

The cafe website has a link to the sustrans website with a wee map of the NCR from Glasgow but not sure if it is in much detail..

If it works this might even be a link to it

map


----------



## Coco (2 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> I did once cycle from Pollok Park to Paisley via the NCN route which wasn't always that obvious or particularly pleasant.



There are plenty of ways from Glasgow to the NCN route. I'd be tempted to head up the North side of the Clyde and cross (while you can) on the Renfrew Ferry. You could then come along via Inchinnan to Linwood and join the route there. If you went back that way you could pop into Evans if you need any bike bits, or just to have a look.

Alternatively you could cross the Erskine bridge, although that may make the route a wee bit longer. I'd ask Magnatom for suitable routes through Erskine.


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Feb 2010)

Oooooh you are out of my comfort zone on this one


----------



## Coco (2 Feb 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Oooooh you are out of my comfort zone on this one



Drive to Paisley and take the NCN all the way to Lochwinnoch. Road free path all the way to here:


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Feb 2010)

Where is Paisley and is NCN a train?? 

See told ya I was oot my comfort zone


----------



## magnatom (2 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> Alternatively you could cross the Erskine bridge, although that may make the route a wee bit longer. I'd ask Magnatom for suitable routes through Erskine.



Did somebody call? 

I used to live in Erskine so I can certainly help getting you through it, although I couldn't tell you how to get to Lochwinnoch from there (although I could look at a map!). On a good day the view from the Erskine Bridge is pretty nice. 

I really need to get on one of these rides at some point. I just seem to tied up elsewhere.....

Getting plenty of training on my new commute though!


----------



## viniga (2 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> I might be able to make this if it is on the Saturday. I would be starting from Glasgow City centre and can start probably about 10am. Not having a clue where i'm going i'd need some route/directional help.
> 
> I did once cycle from Pollok Park to Paisley via the NCN route which wasn't always that obvious or particularly pleasant.



You don't have to go the way we went but if you follow the NCN it's difficult to avoid Paisley. I've been down the NCN from Pollock to Lochwinnoch via Paisley a few times over the winter, possibly a bit less glass but a long fairly deep flooded bit. Still plenty of people walking dogs of course with varied degress of control over them. Once through Paisley it's good.

I'd be tempted to try (weather depending) my moors circuit: Glasgow to EK up on to the Fenwick moors heading towards but not into Darvel then Moscow - Fenwick - Stewarton - arriving @ Lochwinnoch from the South. Then NCN back to Glasgow. Thats about 70 miles and a fair bit of climbing (some steep) Allow 5 hours in total and about 3.5 to get to Lochwinnoch.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=100109

Not been over the moor roads since winter - bound to be some more potholes.

Viniga


----------



## Coco (2 Feb 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Where is Paisley and is NCN a train??
> 
> See told ya I was oot my comfort zone



Paisley is a small fishing village on the banks of the River Cart 

NCN is a National cycle route, which in this case used to be a train line.


----------



## HJ (3 Feb 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Oooooh you are out of my comfort zone on this one



Jane, not so long ago riding on the road was out of your comfort zone, now look what happens. It is good to push the envelope occasionally


----------



## Seamab (3 Feb 2010)

After all, Lance Armstrong picked Paisley for his Scottish bike ride.


----------



## magnatom (3 Feb 2010)

Being someone who grew up, not that far (but far enough!) from Paisley, might I just suggest that you avoid Paisley itself. There really isn't any good reason to cycle through Paisley (or drive, or walk....). Apologies to any Paisley-ites!


----------



## Seamab (3 Feb 2010)

viniga said:


> You don't have to go the way we went but if you follow the NCN it's difficult to avoid Paisley. I've been down the NCN from Pollock to Lochwinnoch via Paisley a few times over the winter, possibly a bit less glass but a long fairly deep flooded bit. Still plenty of people walking dogs of course with varied degress of control over them. Once through Paisley it's good.
> 
> I'd be tempted to try (weather depending) my moors circuit: Glasgow to EK up on to the Fenwick moors heading towards but not into Darvel then Moscow - Fenwick - Stewarton - arriving @ Lochwinnoch from the South. Then NCN back to Glasgow. Thats about 70 miles and a fair bit of climbing (some steep) Allow 5 hours in total and about 3.5 to get to Lochwinnoch.
> 
> ...



I'm not up to a 70miler yet this year (long way off) but should try that route sometime. Let me know when you next plan to go.

TBH i'd like to avoid Paisley if possible (memories of being chased by a dog and the general ambience of the place). I could just drive past it and find a suitable starting location somewhere else.


----------



## gavintc (3 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> Being someone who grew up, not that far (but far enough!) from Paisley, might I just suggest that you avoid Paisley itself. There really isn't any good reason to cycle through Paisley (or drive, or walk....). Apologies to any Paisley-ites!



I am glad that comment came from a weegie. I was thinking it, just did not have the confidence to type it.


----------



## magnatom (3 Feb 2010)

gavintc said:


> I am glad that comment came from a weegie. I was thinking it, just did not have the confidence to type it.




I have complete confidence. I only became a proper Weegie at the age of 26. Before then I live in Erskine so well within the influence of Paisley. After the age of about 15 I made the decision never to shop/entertain etc in Paisley and was happy to travel further to Glasgow from then on. 

Strictly speaking I'm no longer a Weegie again (although Torrance does have a G postcode...)


----------



## Coco (3 Feb 2010)

gavintc said:


> I am glad that comment came from a weegie. I was thinking it, just did not have the confidence to type it.





magnatom said:


> I have complete confidence.




As someone who was brought up in Paisley, I concur 

Nah, its not that bad, especially if you're only cycling through it. 

For those of you driving, you could cut a few miles off your ride by parking at Braehead or even more by parkng at Phoenix at Linwood. Plenty of parking and lots of routes to LochW from there.


----------



## HJ (3 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> After all, Lance Armstrong picked Paisley for his Scottish bike ride.



That is because he knew that Jane wouldn't be there, he was worried that he wouldn't be able to keep up with her...


----------



## Scoosh (3 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> That is because he knew that Jane wouldn't be there, he was worried that he wouldn't be able to keep up with her...


----------



## gavintc (3 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> After all, Lance Armstrong picked Paisley for his Scottish bike ride.



I was on that ride - cracking good fun. We went through Lochwinnoch, but at some speed, so cannot remember much except it was blast rolling through a town at a fast speed in a very large peloton.


----------



## Coco (15 Feb 2010)

Just a quick update (to bump up the thread  ) I visited the cafe on Saturday. It look pretty good and the food is very nice. Rather than eat in, I just went down to the loch shore and sat watching the geese/swans playing on the ice. More importantly the cakes are very nice. 
Incidentally I came into Lochwinnoch via Kilmacolm and that is a cracking wee route. If you like rollercoasters you'll love this road. First time I've had to brake going up a hill


----------



## magnatom (15 Feb 2010)

It seems that I might actually be able to make this one!  We are getting heating installed this Friday and Saturday, so the family are at the in-laws. So if everything goes smoothly, I should be able to get along to this, if it is Saturday. Is it going to be Saturday?

I'll need to think about routes from Torrance to Lochwinnoch.....


----------



## Coco (15 Feb 2010)

The Sunday option was to make it appeal to Goo, but he seems to have disappeared 

You've got to go on a route that takes in the Renfrew Ferry. It closes next month. Last chance for what must be the shortest ferry ride in the world.


----------



## magnatom (15 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> The Sunday option was to make it appeal to Goo, but he seems to have disappeared
> 
> You've got to go on a route that takes in the Renfrew Ferry. It closes next month. Last chance for what must be the shortest ferry ride in the world.




Mmm. I used to go to School in Renfrew, but I couldn't tell you, where to get on at the north side. I'll look it up! 

So who is coming?


----------



## Coco (15 Feb 2010)

I'll tell you if you tell me how to get into the tunnel from the South


----------



## magnatom (15 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> I'll tell you if you tell me how to get into the tunnel from the South




No problem. The first pic shows how you should get into the tunnel coming from Govan Road (from Glasgow). However, that tunnel has been closed from November (no idea why), so you need to go down the other tunnel (second image). Ignore the no entry sign.


----------



## Coco (15 Feb 2010)

Ah, its was the padlock and no entry sign that fooled me 

Here you go:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...5.887016,-4.380326&spn=0.004386,0.015664&z=17http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...6943,-4.378277&spn=0.004386,0.011598&t=h&z=17

Stop when your front wheel gets wet


----------



## magnatom (15 Feb 2010)

Ah, just along Dumbarton Road. Just a short distance off of my normal commute. Hmm. My route is starting to take shape. From Renfrew I will head along Inchinnan Road, via the lovely India Tyres Building.

Then heading onto Houston Road (I get hazy from here) heading towards Bridge of Weir and it looks like there are some quiet roads (rat runs?) that take you from there to Lochwinnoch. Hmm. Looks like there be some hills there.


----------



## magnatom (15 Feb 2010)

This would be my proposed route (I know the roads well up until just passed Inchinnan). If anyone wants to hook up at any point let me know.


----------



## JiMBR (15 Feb 2010)

I should be able to make this one.

I'll be coming from Partick and getting the Renfrew ferry.

After that, I'll be lost so it'd be good to hook up with someone who knows the way (cough...Maggers...cough).


----------



## magnatom (15 Feb 2010)

JiMBR said:


> I should be able to make this one.
> 
> I'll be coming from Partick and getting the Renfrew ferry.
> 
> After that, I'll be lost so it'd be good to hook up with someone who knows the way (cough...Maggers...cough).



I could quite easily hook up with you as Partick is pretty much on my way. Once we know the time to meet in Lochwinnoch we can organise a time and exact place to meet. Somewhere along Dumbarton Road would probably be best.


----------



## Telemark (15 Feb 2010)

sorry I can't do this weekend  ... have fun guys!
Hope this won't be the 1st & last Westies ride 

T


----------



## JiMBR (15 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> I could quite easily hook up with you as Partick is pretty much on my way. Once we know the time to meet in Lochwinnoch we can organise a time and exact place to meet. Somewhere along Dumbarton Road would probably be best.



Nice one. I'll keep an eye on the thread and drop you a PM nearer the time.


----------



## magnatom (16 Feb 2010)

Come on folks! Where are the east coasters (and the middlies and the rest of the west coasters)? Your not scared of us are you?

If you got the train to Bishopbriggs train station I could escort you all the way to Lochwinnoch and back. I might even be able to provide some food on the way back (at magnatom manshions). Of course it might not be up to much as my wife will be away.  (Oh and hopefully I should have heating by the time we get back!)

Or as I will already be meeting Jimbr at Partick you could get the train to there. There are plenty of trains from Queen Street and Central Station to Partick (Low level). 

Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## Coco (16 Feb 2010)

They're too feart 

11:30 at the Junction Cafe sound ok? I've still to sort out Coco Jr, but this will probably mean me starting at Paisley. Assuming I time it well, I could probably meet you en-route somewhere. (I need to have another look at your route Magna)


----------



## ACS (16 Feb 2010)

Just checked the trains from my neck of the woods 2.5 hours travelling with 2 changes each way, so its a 'no' from me I am very sorry to say. 

Have a great day, the omens are good. Great forecast and the offer of free grub at mags mansions.


----------



## Seamab (16 Feb 2010)

What time are you leaving Torrance, Magnatom?

I'll be dropping kids off in the city centre at 9.45am ish - i could maybe drive out your way, leave the car and start there or thereabouts?


----------



## magnatom (16 Feb 2010)

Mmm. If I remember correctly your quite a fast cyclist Seamab. How about you JiMBR?

This morning it took me about 40 minutes to get to Dumbarton Road from Torrance. That was about 10 miles. So a pace of about 15mph (including hills, which I go up slow, a small ford crossing and stops for traffic lights). That is taking the more scenic/enjoyable/safer route. From Dumbarton Road there is the ferry to catch and then another 15 miles. So I think getting to Lochwinnoch for 11:30am would be pushing it!

Would meeting at 12:15-12:30pm be too late in Lochwinnoch? Then Seamab and I start from Torrance at 10:15-10:30am, meeting JiMBR next to the Honda garage on Dumbarton Road at say 11am ish. Leaving us reasonable time to get to Lochwinnoch for lunch. Who knows we could be early!?


----------



## JiMBR (16 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:



> Mmm. If I remember correctly your quite a fast cyclist Seamab. How about you JiMBR?



Probably not as fast as you two Lance types  ... especially being on a mountain bike (all be it a nice light one).



magnatom said:


> Would meeting at 12:15-12:30pm be too late in Lochwinnoch? Then Seamab and I start from Torrance at 10:15-10:30am, meeting JiMBR next to the Honda garage on Dumbarton Road at say 11am ish. Leaving us reasonable time to get to Lochwinnoch for lunch. Who knows we could be early!?



Sounds good...see you at 11am ish.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2010)

Is it Saturday or Sunday for the ride ? 

I'm a Possible for Saturday, a Probably Not for Sunday.

Are you going to provide some nice, warm, dry west coast weather for us east coast softiesfolk too ?


----------



## JiMBR (16 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> Is it Saturday or Sunday for the ride ?
> 
> I'm a Possible for Saturday, a Probably Not for Sunday.




Saturday....I hope.


----------



## magnatom (16 Feb 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Saturday....I hope.




I can only make Saturday, so might I suggest that...it's Saturday! 

The weather forecast at the moment looks promising.......ok, not warm but dry...


(oops, I shouldn't have said that! )


----------



## Seamab (16 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> Mmm. [If I remember correctly your quite a fast cyclist Seamab/QUOTE]
> 
> Not as fast as i'd like to be. I'll be on my singlespeed so i'll not be fast at all. Reading your route description - what width of tyres are suitable? Are we talking cyclocross here? The "fording" bit is worrying... I thought that was what the Renfrew ferry was for!
> 
> ...


----------



## magnatom (16 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> Not as fast as i'd like to be. I'll be on my singlespeed so i'll not be fast at all. Reading your route description - what width of tyres are suitable? Are we talking cyclocross here? The "fording" bit is worrying... I thought that was what the Renfrew ferry was for!
> 
> But it sounds like a plan. I reckon i could be in Torrance for close on 10am.
> 
> I was assuming Saturday. Sunday's a no go for me.



Ah, I've never ridden with a singlespeeder, so I'll be interested to see how it/you cope with the hills. Single speed is not for me, having had three ops!

I ride with 25mm tyres. You can ride through the ford, ish, but I've learned it is better to hop off and go on the little side path.

Have a look at this video for the rural section.

We could take the optional direct route, although it's an A road, quite busy and not much fun to cycle along.

I'll PM my address etc.


----------



## Seamab (16 Feb 2010)

That looks like a nice route - a touch on the icy side perhaps?

I had a spill on the ice last week so i'm a bit wary. Still nursing the bruise and road rash.

Hopefully the weather will be OK.

I tried to reply to your PM but your box is full.


----------



## magnatom (16 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> That looks like a nice route - a touch on the icy side perhaps?
> 
> I had a spill on the ice last week so i'm a bit wary. Still nursing the bruise and road rash.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will be OK.



It was only icy near the ford, elsewhere it was fine, just a covering of frost. This morning it was below freezing and it was fine, again only ice near the ford. If it is too icy we have the option of the A road.


----------



## Coco (16 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> Is it Saturday or Sunday for the ride ?
> Are you going to provide some nice, warm, dry west coast weather for us east coast softiesfolk too ?


Saturday - and its always warm(er) in the West 



Seamab said:


> Not as fast as i'd like to be. I'll be on my singlespeed so i'll not be fast at all. Reading your route description - what width of tyres are suitable? Are we talking cyclocross here? The "fording" bit is worrying... I thought that was what the Renfrew ferry was for!



Don't try to ford at the Renfrew Ferry. It looks tempting, but just don't do it 
And you'll all be miles faster than me.



Seamab said:


> That looks like a nice route - a touch on the icy side perhaps?
> 
> I had a spill on the ice last week so I'm a bit wary. Still nursing the bruise and road rash.



I was down at Lochwinnoch today and the loch is no longer frozen. Roads looked in good condition too and it was only 2 degrees.

If anyone is driving to Glasgow then there is always the option of parking in Braehead/Xscape. Its just at the other side of the Ferry (will save the Edinburgh folk £1.20 ) and the parking is free too!

I'll probably meet you at Bridge of Weir. I'll pm my details and you could maybe give me a call when you're crossing the Ferry..


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2010)

OK, despite Mighty Magnatom having got the middle (ie not completely the wrong end ) of the stick , I am making plans to riskcome over to the west for this ride .

Working backwards from when I would need to be back in Embra (1700-ish ?); 1hr30 for train etc = 1530 at Queen St station. 

How long to ride from Glesga to Lochwinnoch (at a considerably slower pace than Mags' vijo ) ? Where best to meet ? Maison Mags ? Bishopbriggs station ? Under the third arch of the xxxxx bridge, with a folded copy of the Times under my arm ? [very distinctive the Times around there ]


----------



## Coco (16 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> with a folded copy of the Times under my arm ? [very distinctive the Times around there ]



Hunners o' folk read the Times around here - just not in the morning 

How long a ride do you want? Lots of options & Train stations en route.


----------



## goo_mason (16 Feb 2010)

Another ride I'll have to miss - can't make Saturdays


----------



## jann71 (16 Feb 2010)

I'd like to join you for this ride but need to be in Hamilton for 1.30pm, might make it to Lochwinnoch for a quick cake stop.


----------



## magnatom (17 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> OK, despite Mighty Magnatom having got the middle (ie not completely the wrong end ) of the stick , I am making plans to riskcome over to the west for this ride .
> 
> Working backwards from when I would need to be back in Embra (1700-ish ?); 1hr30 for train etc = 1530 at Queen St station.
> 
> How long to ride from Glesga to Lochwinnoch (at a considerably slower pace than Mags' vijo ) ? Where best to meet ? Maison Mags ? Bishopbriggs station ? Under the third arch of the xxxxx bridge, with a folded copy of the Times under my arm ? [very distinctive the Times around there ]



The beauty of it is you could have different rides there and back. There are train stations around that could get you back to Central/Queen street station. You could get a train back from Howwood which is only a couple of miles from Lochwinnoch (25 mins to central, trains on the hour) , or if you wanted to cycle back a little further you could head to Paisley (loads of trains). 

Probably the best place to hook up with us would be Partick (plenty of low level trains from Glasgow). That way you could have a wee trip on the Ferry!


----------



## magnatom (17 Feb 2010)

goo_mason said:


> Another ride I'll have to miss - can't make Saturdays





You just need to organise the next one!


----------



## magnatom (17 Feb 2010)

jann71 said:


> I'd like to join you for this ride but need to be in Hamilton for 1.30pm, might make it to Lochwinnoch for a quick cake stop.




Excellent! Although I assume you would be driving to Hamilton and not cycling, otherwise it would be a very quick cakestop! (we will be there 12:15-12:30 ish)


----------



## Coco (17 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> You just need to organise the next one!



Exactly! That's why I put both dates as an option You had 16 days to register an interest. 

You organise a Sunday one and (if you give me enough notice) I'll come along.


----------



## Coco (17 Feb 2010)

jann71 said:


> I'd like to join you for this ride but need to be in Hamilton for 1.30pm, might make it to Lochwinnoch for a quick cake stop.



There are lots of ways to get there and places to park. If you're in a hurry but still want to do a bit of cycling, you could park in Morrison's in Johnstone (right next to the motorway). That'll give you an easy 25 minute ride back from LochW. If you wanted a longer ride you could start from there, but meet us in Bridge of Weir, and still go back the short route. If you want a really fun ride, go all the way to Kilmacolm and round to LochW.


----------



## goo_mason (17 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> Exactly! That's why I put both dates as an option You had 16 days to register an interest.
> 
> You organise a Sunday one and (if you give me enough notice) I'll come along.



I keep forgetting to check the thread..... 

I couldn't organise my way out of a paper bag - I'd leave it to more experienced riders like Scoosh or HlaB, who are likely to have an encyclopaedic knowledge of routes! (I'm embarrassed to say that since I rarely ever have a weekend off, I never get out riding other than my weekday commute so know sod-all about routes other than between home and work...  )


----------



## Coco (17 Feb 2010)

Well in that case I'll organise a special Goo Mason Memorial RV on a Sunday  (Assuming this one turns out right)


----------



## magnatom (17 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> Well in that case I'll organise a special Goo Mason Memorial RV on a Sunday  (Assuming this one turns out right)




Why? Are you expecting him to be run over a bus?


----------



## Coco (17 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> Why? Are you expecting him to be run over a bus?



No, but he'll *forget* to check the thread


----------



## magnatom (17 Feb 2010)

Badoom, tish!


----------



## JiMBR (17 Feb 2010)

You guys better be funnier in person!


----------



## Seamab (17 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> The beauty of it is you could have different rides there and back. There are train stations around that could get you back to Central/Queen street station. You could get a train back from Howwood which is only a couple of miles from Lochwinnoch (25 mins to central, trains on the hour) , or if you wanted to cycle back a little further you could head to Paisley (loads of trains).
> 
> Probably the best place to hook up with us would be Partick (plenty of low level trains from Glasgow). That way you could have a wee trip on the Ferry!



Scoosh, If you could be at Queen St around 9.45am, i could pick you up and put your bike in the car and head out to Magnatom Mansions for the start?


----------



## viniga (18 Feb 2010)

I'll hopefully see guys there at 12:15

Viniga


----------



## magnatom (18 Feb 2010)

Excellent. It is all coming together. 

Myself, Seamab and possibly Scoosh will be setting off from Magnatom mansions (oh, how disappointed you will be!) at around about 10am ish. We will hook up with JiMBR at the Honda garage (you might be able to spot the garage on the left here! ) at around about 11am ish. We will scoot over on the ferry, through Renfrew (used to go to School here) and along Inchinnan Road, past the airport (under the flight path) and past one of my favourite buildings






After that I know roughly where we are going, hopefully enough to get us to Bridge of Weir to meet Coco (anywhere in particular?). On from there on some wee back road (never been there so I have no idea what it is like) on our way to the oasis that is the RV cake stop, to meet up with Viniga who by the looks of his route will be doing some proper cycling! 


Have I missed anything out......oh aye the small matter of riding back!


----------



## Coco (18 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> Excellent. It is all coming together.



That's a cafe/restaurant now. In case you feel peckish 

Probably meet you on the main St of BoW. I'll try to get to the road you'll be entering from. I'll also suss out the route across town


----------



## magnatom (18 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> That's a cafe/restaurant now. In case you feel peckish
> 
> Probably meet you on the main St of BoW. I'll try to get to the road you'll be entering from. I'll also suss out the route across town




There is a restraurant at the back, but the rest of it has offices in it. I remember seeing it derelict for years, and the transformation when it was renovated was amazing.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2010)

Still deliberating on this ride - I want to do it ... 



.... but I don't do frost/ice 

Need to wait for a weather forecast for Saturday am ....


----------



## JiMBR (19 Feb 2010)

*FFS and other expletives!*

Sorry guys, but I'm afraid that I need to pull out of tomorrow's ride. 

After taking my steed* to the LBS for a couple of minor grumbles, it turns out that amongst other things, the bearings in the rear hub need replaced as there is quite a lot of play from side to side.

I've been advised not to ride it for too long and I can't get it fixed until next week at the earliest.

I was really looking forward to it and will see you guys next time.
(have a slice of cake for me).


*You will have noticed that my short tale of woe refers to a single bicycle.
The moral of the story?.......buy another bike! (if only)


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Feb 2010)

Sorry I cannot be with you on this one, but hope that you all have a great ride out. I am like Scoosh (ie) and don't do frost or ice either, but that is not the reason I cannot make it

See you all soon


----------



## Coco (19 Feb 2010)

I would have thought you'd be used to frost & ice given that you live in the cold side of the country 

Sorry to hear about the bike Jim, perhaps you could borrow one of Jane's many (unused) bikes


----------



## goo_mason (19 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> Still deliberating on this ride - I want to do it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scoosh is a wise man, though he'll probably be fine unless he has my luck with ice / frost!

(see, Coco - I'm still remembering to check the thread! )


----------



## magnatom (19 Feb 2010)

Sorry to hear you won't make it JiMBR. Nothing you can do though. I remember the days of only having one bike. It's a right pain if something goes wrong. Get ye another bike man! 

Obviously I don't know what the roads are like near Lochwinnoch, but I can vouch for the roads near me. Although they are back roads, I haven't had any problems on them, even in sub zero temps. There is only one section that you need to be wary of (approching the ford), where there is sometimes ice on the road. If so you can dismount no problem. I dismount for the ford anyway (it has a little path at the side, fine for a mountain bike, walkable with a road bike).

So no excuses Scoosh get ye over to magnatom Manshions. Looks like I'll have no heating for most of tomorrow, so I might be warmer out on the bike!


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> I would have thought you'd be used to frost & ice given that you live in the cold side of the country
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bike Jim, perhaps you could borrow one of Jane's many (unused) bikes



All my bikes are very well used, just not at the same time 

But yes, had Jim lived closer, I would have been nice and lent him one


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> Sorry to hear you won't make it Scoosh.
> 
> So no excuses Scoosh get ye over to magnatom Manshions. Looks like I'll have no heating for most of tomorrow, so I might be warmer out on the bike!


With an overnight forecast of -6 for Glasgow , -5 for Embra , I'm playing chicken and not venturing out until it is warmer and there is no frost/ice risk . Falling off on ice is not something I wish to repeat, thank you. 

Have a good one and enjoy the cake(s) 

Ride Safe,
D


----------



## magnatom (19 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> With an overnight forecast of -6 for Glasgow , -5 for Embra , I'm playing chicken and not venturing out until it is warmer and there is no frost/ice risk . Falling off on ice is not something I wish to repeat, thank you.
> 
> Have a good one and enjoy the cake(s)
> 
> ...




Och ya big jessie! 

I'm worried now. I fear that Seamab is a fast rider (even single speed). I was hoping you would come along to keep the pace down....

My wife and kids have headed off down south for the weekend, so I spent the afternoon cleaning (not sparkling but much better) and fettling (had to replace a hanger I managed to damage the threads on, and the brake pads) the bike out in the back garden. The garage was off bounds as that is where the new boiler is going at this very moment. I was wise enough to keep a bowl of hot water nearby so that every time my fingers got cold I had instant relief! 

Looking forward to tommorrow chaps.


----------



## Coco (19 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> Och ya big jessie!
> 
> I'm worried now. I fear that Seamab is a fast rider (even single speed). I was hoping you would come along to keep the pace down....



Don't worry I'll slow the pace right down at BoW. And have you seen the hill where I'll be meeting you 

I'll PM my mobile number to you all.

cheers


----------



## magnatom (19 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> Don't worry I'll slow the pace right down at BoW. And have you seen the hill where I'll be meeting you
> 
> I'll PM my mobile number to you all.
> 
> cheers



Hill, what hill, I assume it is downhill....isn't it?


----------



## Coco (19 Feb 2010)

scoosh said:


> With an overnight forecast of -6 for Glasgow , -5 for Embra , I'm playing chicken and not venturing out until it is warmer and there is no frost/ice risk .




See you in August then


----------



## Coco (19 Feb 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> All my bikes are very well used, just not at the same time
> 
> But yes, had Jim lived closer, I would have been nice and lent him one



Damn, beat me to my own punchline 

Come to think of it Jim could borrow my hybrid. Although its more of a 3 x Singlespeed at the moment due to the dodgy rear mech. Interested Jim?


----------



## JiMBR (19 Feb 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> But yes, had Jim lived closer, I would have been nice and lent him one




Aww, thanks Jane...you're not that bad after all.


----------



## JiMBR (19 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> Damn, beat me to my own punchline
> 
> Come to think of it Jim could borrow my hybrid. Although its more of a 3 x Singlespeed at the moment due to the dodgy rear mech. Interested Jim?




Thanks for the offer Coco...I don't think I'd be comfortable on any bike other than my own.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> See you in AugustFrance/Italy/Greece then


----------



## Coco (20 Feb 2010)

Its looking beautiful out there - sure we can't tempt you?


----------



## magnatom (20 Feb 2010)

I didn't make it this morining. 

Late last night I started feeling pretty cr@p and for most of the night I was pretty unwell. I won't go into details!

Really disapointed at missing this, as I don't often get the chance, and the weather looks amazing (if a little chilly). I hope the rest of the guys have a good day. Hopefully I'll make another one in the not too distant future.


----------



## Coco (20 Feb 2010)

Sorry you couldn't make it today Magnatom it was a good ride. I'm sure we can arrange another West one soon.

Weather was pretty good. The only ice we saw was in the cocktails we had in the bar of the Lochwinnoch Hilton. 

I learned a lot today:

Seamab is faster with one gear than I am with 20.
When you get to the unamed road between Howwood and Lochwinnoch, turn right, not left.
Footpaths that start out with good surfaces, don't always continue that way.
Cycle paths can be below you.
My Bianchi is not a cyclocross bike.
Viniga is patient.


You might have guessed I took a wrong route and led Seamab on a merry detour. When we finally got to the cafe, the food was good and the cakes were well earned.

Thanks guys for coming out.


----------



## Seamab (20 Feb 2010)

That's a good summary Coco.

It was -2 when we started but the roads were dry and well gritted so we took it cautiously- a couple of patches of ice and frost on the minor roads and some rather steep hills. One was a real corker - with very little runup or warning - my Garmin went haywire and went over 40% at one point so i went back down and it recorded -25%. So we'll say it was a minimum of 25%. I failed to get up it on the s/s.

This was my second foray into Renfrewshire for cycling and it is really good - lots of lovely rolling roads and excellent cycle paths. The off road bit was an added extra (not to be repeated!). What's a CC ride without a wrong turn or two?

It turned out to be a glorious day and we met up with Viniga who had descended from the Eaglesham moors with more layers than a onion on his commuting hub gear ice conquering bike complete with studded tyres. Any chance you can post a link to those tyres Viniga? He'll be flying once the weather comes for the light as a feather good bike.

Great to meet you Coco (sorry your lovely red Bianchi got covered in mud) and the Braehead centre is a great starting/finishing place for a Renfrew ride.

I've uploaded the route onto Garmin Connect - not sure how to make it available on the forum though? Anyone know how to do this? I can send it to an email address or 100 other programs that mean nothing to me (Oh Vienna). I forgot to turn the unit off at the cafe so it shows an average speed on 7.5 mph! and 36miles.


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> I've uploaded the route onto Garmin Connect - not sure how to make it available on the forum though? Anyone know how to do this? I can send it to an email address or 100 other programs that mean nothing to me (Oh Vienna). I forgot to turn the unit off at the cafe so it shows an average speed on 7.5 mph! and 36miles.


You just copy and paste the link into a post: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/18228164

Or if you want it short, highlight a word, click on 'insert link' (the world with a paper link symbol), paste the link and click OK.


----------



## magnatom (20 Feb 2010)

Mmm. I missed a 25% hill. Mmm, I'm almost sorry about that! 

I wouldn't have beengood for a 0.25% hill today. Still rough, but improving.

Had we come back to Magnatom Mansions, it would have been a cold return. The heating enginner said he would be finished by 4pm latest. They are still here! 

Just such a shame that the one time I am family free and available I got struck down. Some bus driver somewhere must have a magnatom voodoo doll...


----------



## viniga (20 Feb 2010)

Hey! nice to meet you Coco. Good cakes indeed, worth the short wait!

Glad you guys found your way home!

It really was a lovely day, though cold the scenery was great. Hope to see some more of the CC'ers next time.

Viniga


----------



## viniga (20 Feb 2010)

Seamab said:


> That's a good summary Coco.
> It turned out to be a glorious day and we met up with Viniga who had descended from the Eaglesham moors with more layers than a onion on his commuting hub gear ice conquering bike complete with studded tyres. Any chance you can post a link to those tyres Viniga? He'll be flying once the weather comes for the light as a feather good bike.



The ice tyres subject was done to death a while back in the commuting forum. Here is a link to a good summary of what's out there:

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp

Just noticed that Peter says you can't get tyres that fit (modern) racing frame - have a look tho and see, he has measurements.

Here's a link to a recent thread too:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=1061832

Viniga


----------



## Seamab (21 Feb 2010)

HLaB said:


> You just copy and paste the link into a post: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/18228164
> 
> Or if you want it short, highlight a word, click on 'insert link' (the world with a paper link symbol), paste the link and click OK.



I wasn't sure if it was public on Garmin Connect as i have to log in to view it.
Here it is anyway.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/25122963


----------



## Seamab (21 Feb 2010)

viniga said:


> The ice tyres subject was done to death a while back in the commuting forum. Here is a link to a good summary of what's out there:
> 
> http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp
> 
> ...



Thanks, i'll have a look at that. Not being a commuter i never venture into the murky depths of that particular forum.

My s/s has quite wide clearance as it's not a race frame (On One Pompino) so i can fit wider tyres.


----------



## Coco (21 Feb 2010)

Lol

Neat GPS unit. The temp measurement is pretty cool - if you pardon the pun.


----------



## zizou (21 Feb 2010)

wish i'd read this thread before now. was in much the same area on saturday (cycle track down to gourock then road down to largs then back via dalry got on the cycle track again at kilbirnie then passed loch winnoch)

i think i know the 25% hill it can be bit of a work, there are some ok climbs in the area (the one coming out of largs on the road to dalry is fun, has a couple of switchbacks) there is even a 40% hill on the cycle path around about port glasgow area, that is short though.


----------



## jann71 (21 Feb 2010)

I couldn't make it as we were meeting at 12 to get to Hamilton. by the time it got called off as the pitch was frozen it was too late to get to Lochwinnoch. Maybe next time!

Think I know the hill you mean, its very close to the farm with the horses.

This is one of my routes from a different direction which takes in part of the same route.


----------



## Coco (21 Feb 2010)

zizou said:


> i think i know the 25% hill it can be bit of a work, there are some ok climbs in the area (the one coming out of largs on the road to dalry is fun, has a couple of switchbacks)


Is that the road across Fairlie moor? I fly there and we often see cyclists. Must try it sometime.



zizou said:


> there is even a 40% hill on the cycle path around about port glasgow area, that is short though.


I think I've been on that one. It was covered with leaves and I couldn't stop on the way down. Decided to turn back at that point


----------



## Coco (21 Feb 2010)

jann71 said:


> Think I know the hill you mean, its very close to the farm with the horses.



Thats the one!


----------



## scook94 (21 Feb 2010)

zizou said:


> wish i'd read this thread before now. was in much the same area on saturday (cycle track down to gourock then road down to largs then back via dalry got on the cycle track again at kilbirnie then passed loch winnoch)
> 
> i think i know the 25% hill it can be bit of a work, there are some ok climbs in the area *(the one coming out of largs on the road to dalry is fun, has a couple of switchbacks)* there is even a 40% hill on the cycle path around about port glasgow area, that is short though.



Haylie Brae? I look forward to the day I can cycle up that one! I've come down it and it scared the bejesus out of me!


----------



## HJ (5 Mar 2010)

magnatom said:


> Come on folks! Where are the east coasters (and the middlies and the rest of the west coasters)? Your not scared of us are you?



No, just out of the country...


----------



## ACS (5 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> No, just out of the country...



Warm weather training drinking in Spain


----------



## HJ (8 Mar 2010)

viniga said:


> Hey! nice to meet you Coco. Good cakes indeed, worth the short wait!
> 
> Glad you guys found your way home!
> 
> ...



But why is in °F? What is 46.7 °F in real SI units?


----------



## HJ (8 Mar 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Warm weather training drinking in Spain



Skiing in Austria!!


----------



## Seamab (8 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> But why is in °F? What is 46.7 °F in real SI units?



Parky


----------



## Seamab (8 Mar 2010)

Might be out that way again this Sat depending on the weather - so may start a new RV thread if anyone's interested?


----------



## Telemark (8 Mar 2010)

Seamab said:


> Might be out that way again this Sat depending on the weather - so may start a new RV thread if anyone's interested?



 go on, you know you want to ... if the destination is not too convoluted to get to by combining bike + train, and I can figure out a nice gentle route, I might be up for an RV ride (bearing in mind my cycling hasn't been up to much this year yet )

T


----------



## Stephen-D (8 Mar 2010)

Im going for a cycle this wednesday, its my usual wednesday cycle unless the weather really sucks, i usually head of around 12 - 13:00 hours, if anyone is on the roads feel free to stop and chat to me 

because i work at weekends its difficult for me to get along to Sat/Sunday rides.


----------

